# Your best cold weather gloves?



## 2fst4u (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm on a quest to keep my hands warm this winter while training on the road. So far I've failed, getting two different performance gloves that claimed to work in below freezing weather but left me with frozen hands. What are your favorite below freezing weather gloves?

Thanks.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

2fst4u said:


> I'm on a quest to keep my hands warm this winter while training on the road. So far I've failed, getting two different performance gloves that claimed to work in below freezing weather but left me with frozen hands. What are your favorite below freezing weather gloves?
> 
> Thanks.


Below freezing you have to go neoprene. Leaves the hands sweaty but at least they are warm.

http://www.spiukusa.com/prod07-accessories/1gloves/neo/neo.html


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I've used all kinds of expensive cycling gloves and always been disappointed. My best gloves were $20-$30 at Sears. They're called Hot Paws and they work better than any cycling glove I've tried.

these might be awesome though.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...re-bike-wear-countdown-glove-6189.2517.0.html


----------



## perryr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sub freezing, heres the glove I use:
http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=73&product_id=1454800&outlet=

Pearl Izumi Barrier glove. I use the prior year version, and its good to near Zero F. If still cold, you could add a thin liner glove, but I have never had to do that. I have tons of gloves, and train 5-7 days per week all winter, freezing rain, snow, cold, whatever. Clothing makes the difference, and these are my favorite sub freezing gloves.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

+1 for the barriers. just got some. pretty sweet.


----------



## mtcowen (May 24, 2008)

*Robster!*

Same problem for me. Any ride's with speed when it's under 15 deg & me digits get bit. So, I now use two different sets of Lobster mits.
1. Pearl Izumi Lobster gloves - Good for anything 30 & up with nothing else
2. When it's in the 20's I add wool liners & possibly a hand warmer depending on the windchill.
3. Anything below 20 & I bust out my heavy duty snowboarding lobster mits. Gortex shell, heavy fleece liners, and plenty of room to put on addditional neoprene or wool liners as well - And when it's arctic conditions, I'll toss in some hand warmers.
For me the initial freeze to the hands is the only problem. Usually in the first 15 minutes my fingers are frozen. I stop, do what I got to do to thaw them out and then reassemble my armor. Usually that's all it takes for me. It sucks when your out on a long ride in the cold, wondering if you have finally done damage by letting your toes and fingers stay numb for just a bit too long this time..........

Now all that being said: I just tried out a pair of my friends battery heated gloves and they are the bomb. Can be very pricy $300 beans; but, holy **** are they the answer, the real deal. Temp control and 8 hrs. of heat. Worth every penny.


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

Get some polypro or smartwool glove liners with some XC ski gloves . Works for me


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302698971&bmUID=1264096697847


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Layer.

Often a thin walking glove as a base layer and then any winter weight glove work well. If it is really cold and I am riding (which BTW I don't do any more) I use wind proof over mitt. Doesn't work for MTBing where you need your finger but for road it works just fine.


----------



## Poncharelli (Jan 13, 2005)

I believe it's really a function of the individual's hands.

I just use a pair of fairly thin REI outdoor gloves road riding down to 20F (http://www.rei.com/product/787282); but I think they wouldn't work for 90% of the people. I guess I have real good hand circulation. If I use liners underneath, then I actually get colder........

Anyways, I have a friend that *nothing* would work for him, till he got these:

http://barmitts.com/


----------



## watchmyback (Dec 5, 2006)

I've been using some lighter weight Outdoor Research gloves inside some XL mittens with those 5-7 hr heat packs inside the mitten. I'm on a SS so the mitten works for me. Also, I duct tape those heat packs to the toe area of my shoes and booties over that.


----------



## fsrftc (May 23, 2006)

late to the party but I only use my barriers in the 35-50 degree range, i use my lobster gloves under that and if its approaching 20 I'll use some thin skin tight liners in the lobsters, they are by far the warmest gloves I've ever tried. FWIW, I tend to dress my body on the tad cold side. Core temp is huge for how your extremities feel. I've had more issues keeping my feet warm than my hands on 3-4 hour rides. Length of ride is as much a factor in what i choose as temp. This is why I have 6 different pairs of gloves.


----------



## fsrftc (May 23, 2006)

perryr said:


> Sub freezing, heres the glove I use:
> http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=73&product_id=1454800&outlet=
> 
> Pearl Izumi Barrier glove. I use the prior year version, and its good to near Zero F. If still cold, you could add a thin liner glove, but I have never had to do that. I have tons of gloves, and train 5-7 days per week all winter, freezing rain, snow, cold, whatever. Clothing makes the difference, and these are my favorite sub freezing gloves.


My hands are COLD on my commute with my barriers at anything under 30 (1/2 hour commute)

I love the gloves but just trying to convey everyone's hand have different sensitivity to cold.


----------



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

I love these as they come layered. I'll wear both when really cold or just the initial layer for anything above 35:

specialized sub zero glove

Sadly I went down on a patch of ice recently and tore up one of them pretty good. Saved my hand though....


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Get some poagies, I use Moosemits and love them from 40f down to -12f. For a road bike another company makes some specifically for drop bars.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I know this sounds dumb because the 661 Raji's aren't exactly (at all) cold weather gloves but I doubled mine up, (one pair on over the other) and my hands have been fine down to about 24* for one ride. Been out lotsa times (including last night) with temps around 30* and had no problems. Plus they're not very bulky even with 2 pair on, which I like.


----------



## 44gnats (May 14, 2008)

FishMan473 said:


> Get some poagies, I use Moosemits and love them from 40f down to -12f. For a road bike another company makes some specifically for drop bars.


+1
i rock Bar Mitts www.barmitts.com and absolutely love them for winter riding/training! they are heavy and some don't care for the aesthetic but function over fashion, i say! can't be a weight weenie with frostbite, either. they are made of 5mm neoprene and are infinitely warmer than gloves, in my experience. among their virtues is that you can get away with a thin riding glove and maintain great bar control and feel without subjecting yourself to cold air. i have a pair on my mnt. bike (i stay off my road bike when it's below 40 deg F) and will never look back. i have a partially amputated pointer finger (don't ask) and it's prone to freezing much more quickly than my other digits... i had to go this route. bar mitts advdertises in the back of velo news, in case you'd like to see a dorky picture of the road versions. most people ask if they are hard to get in and out of quickly... my answer: no. good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I use some relatively inexpensive HEAD ski gloves. They are a little bulky, but keep me riding when it is -15*C.


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

As many have said, everyone is different but I can use Pearl Izumi Gavia's (renamed Softshell) down to 20 deg. They are neoprene and can feel pretty cold at first but they actually warm up as you start to sweat. Any colder than 20 deg and I use my ski gloves (a 16 yr old pair of Black Diamond Guide gloves).


----------



## vans380 (Sep 11, 2005)

My hands don't really ever get cold as long as I have something on that's wind breaking. Having said that, I have a pair of Trek gloves that are basically a rip-off of the Lobster Claw by PI, and they rock.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hands are different and conditions are different.

My hands get cold during bike commuting. 

I've ridden twisty snow trails at around -10 Celsius and my hands were getting hot in regular full finger gloves.


----------



## theredbaron90 (May 17, 2009)

I suffered from cold hands a lot! I used a lot of mountain/skying gloves,but i think these are the best : https://www.parker-international.co.uk/ProductImages/prs20852.jpg ,On some days I use thin inner glove for a little bit of sweat wicking. I also found out that riding bare handed in moderately cold days,say a minumum of 8c celsius,helps as you get more used to the cold.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheap ski gloves, keep your hands warm and dry, and they're....well....cheap.


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

180 snowboarding gloves are the best I've found. They also have zippers on the back of each glove so you can exhaust the sweat. A nice feature. I love mine.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

For me, the key is wind blocking. I have a thin pair of fleece gloves that stop the wind and they are good to about freezing. The problem is if my hands get sweaty. Then, wind is particularly cold. Keeping my hands warm has limited my cold riding. However, the wind stopping gloves have worked down to 3*F for running so they could go a lot further.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

I rode every day last winter for a minimum of two hours each day. Mittens with a wind proof shell did okay, but I am much happier this winter only riding my bike a couple miles to work whe the temperatures go below the 20s. This winter has been great, because running in the snow and skiing on the weekends give me a much better aerobic workout than competing with morning traffic on the roads, or slipping my way through rutted trails. In the last two months my running mileage (~60 miles per week) has exceeded my cycling mileage for the first time ever.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Acces..._6?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1264915829&sr=8-6


----------



## David K in Indy (Feb 4, 2006)

*Best I have found after 25 plus years...*

My 2 cents....Carhartt Waterproof Work Gloves from my local hardware store are my current favorite. They work better than my Peal Izumi Lobster mitts and were cheaper as well. Very long cuffs, warm, waterproof and thus windproof. Much, much nicer than neoprene. I have had good luck with several hardware store brands- often for less than 10 dollars - just look for anything insulated and waterproof.

Also, mittens/shells over gloves ought to work well and give you a layering option.

My advice - Do not limit yourself to cycling specific products unless you are buying a product that is only specific to cycling like shorts, cleats or a helmet.

David K in Indy


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

David K in Indy said:


> My advice - Do not limit yourself to cycling specific products unless you are buying a product that is only specific to cycling like shorts, cleats or a helmet.


Good advice. My warmest gloves aren't made by a cycling company and my warmest shirt is a longsleeve mock turtleneck made by Under Armor.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I wear ski gloves. Last winter, I was wearing Burton AK gloves but due to crappy quality I can't recommend them.

I scored some Black Diamond Patrol gloves on Steep and Cheap that I think would be excellent if it came up again. I sometimes also wear cheap lined leather gloves, like from a department store, or cheap fleece gloves.

If you go the ski glove route, try to get something that's not too bulky around the fingers. The AK gloves were stitched gore-tex and didn't have the gore-tex inner glove that adds a lot of bulk to a lot of gloves. My Black Diamond gloves are all stitched together and relatively low-bulk. I think they're the highest (least cold) temperature rating on a gore-tex glove from that company.

I frequently just layer a pair of glove liners from Da Kine under either my short-fingered cycling gloves or a full-fingered glove. That works well for me when it's above freezing and not too wet out, and I don't lose nearly as much dexterity.


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

I recently used Barriers on a 6+ hour ride in temps from 28-36F and although my hands weren't real warm they did the job. Warm enough without sweating and my hands are always cold.


----------



## 2fst4u (Dec 2, 2006)

*wow*



onlycrimson said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Acces..._6?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1264915829&sr=8-6


Wow. The word overkill comes to mind! (I'm sure they arm warm though)


----------



## Bradpreo (Dec 18, 2011)

*Battery Warner's*

I like thinner MTB gloves.... Anybody recommend battery op gloves.... I had frost bite in my Hx and now my fingers and toes are sensitive to temp under 60F.... I need gloves that aren't bulky to allow for easy shifting/ braking ....thx


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Warmest option I know of is Hippo Hands (motorcycle product). I use a pair on my bike for winter training, with a set of thin .mtb gloves underneath. Keeps me toasty. If it's uber cold I add some chemical hand warmers.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

santa just picked up a pair of Peal Izumi Cyclones for me. i've had good fits with PI gloves in the past so hopefully these will do me right.

my index and middle fingertips get numb when it's really cold so hopefully these will keep my digits toasty.

i chose these over the spesh gloves because the spesh gloves don't have a velcro cuff and they tend to ball up at the base of the knuckle.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I said it before and I'll say it again: POAGIES!

Moose Mits, Bar Mits, custom, whichever, they just work, your hands stay warm, and never get to sweaty and wet. They are functional up to 35-40F, and down to temperatures colder than you would care to ride, just vary the gloves you wear under them. I will wear just full-finger summer gloves down to about 10-15F under them, just enough so the aluminum brake levers don't feel too cold.

I have some PI Lobster Claw gloves too, use them down to 25F, 20F maybe. But for longer rides I start to sweat and they get wet and then don't work as well.

I use these for work, they are tougher and warmer than the lobster claws, cost about the same: http://www.amazon.com/Ironclad-CCT-04-L-Tundra-Condition-Gloves/dp/B0000CCXV4


----------



## ottonator (Jul 28, 2008)

I bought these last year(Nov)Performance Nanuk Waterproof Thermal Gloves and were very pleased for 32 and below. Not getting that cold this yr. yet..I have a lighter full P Izumi pr. for the not quite as cold stuff.


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

I use a pair of the underarmor cold gear gloves and when it gets really cold I add the inside liners from a pair of Burton Gore Gloves. They take me down to about 20 degrees


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

https://www.ironclad.com/products/product_detail.cqs?prod_id=aa53ca0b650dfd85c4f59fa156f7a2cc
I use these gloves in my winter riding in anchorage alaska plus I have a warm set of pogies


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Planet Bike Borealis Winter Cycling Gloves*

My favorite winter gloves are the new 2011 *Planet Bike Borealis Winter Cycling Gloves*. These gloves are windproof and waterproof and come with a removable liner. I like them for temperatures down to the low 20's (F). There is a review of them at:

Planet Bike Borealis Winter Cycling Gloves « All Seasons Cyclist

If you get these at the LBS make sure you are getting the NEW version of these gloves. _Planet Bike_ sold a winter glove under the same name for several years, but the new glove they introduced a couple of months ago is NOTHING like the older glove (just the same name).

When the temp is below 20F I go with a light full-fingered glove and either _Bar Mitts_ or _Moose Mitts_.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

Peal Izumi Cyclones work fine for me with temps down to -4 -6 C

for riding in lower temps i use Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Soft Shell Lobster gloves

Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Soft Shell Lobster Gloves (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

The Pearl Izumi Cyclone gloves are working well for me down to 20F. They are vented between the fingers, so if it's cold you have to keep your fingers together to stay warm. Since it rarely gets below that around here, it's all I need. However, on the odd trip riding into the foothills or on a very cold morning I have a pair of XC ski/snowshoeing gloves. They have a waterproof shell and a tiny bit of insulation, but not too much that you roast your hands.

Mountain Hardwear Epic Gloves - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

Neoprene - the stuff is awesome


----------



## HardRk2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

My wife bought me some Nouvara cold weather gloves, and they work great. We ride late afternoon to early evening with temps between 36-43 degrees. They work great.


----------

